# Plans for box joint jig



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Much to my annoyance I have spent today trying to construct the box joint jig from the plans supplied from Shop Notes...needless to say today has been wasted through utter stupidity ....As I have said in an earlier post, if some one took an extra 5 minutes when drawing these plans they may get the accolades they deserve.....

If some one else has had the good fortune to "guess" some of the measurements to use this jig, would they be kind enough to contact me via a PM......Regards.....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Al

Now that you have played with the rest now get the best..you will be glad you did.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

see video on the bottom of the web page below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/fast_joint_system.html
=========



Al Robins said:


> Much to my annoyance I have spent today trying to construct the box joint jig from the plans supplied from Shop Notes...needless to say today has been wasted through utter stupidity ....As I have said in an earlier post, if some one took an extra 5 minutes when drawing these plans they may get the accolades they deserve.....
> 
> If some one else has had the good fortune to "guess" some of the measurements to use this jig, would they be kind enough to contact me via a PM......Regards.....AL


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to agree that that style of box joint jig is very simple to set up and even make yourself.
I just made a bunch of drawers using my home made one and it turns out perfect joints over and over.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Gav and BJ....after more lost time and looking at the MLCS video's on You Tube I think I have got it right....maybe I'm getting old but it really annoys me.......AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Al,

I thought you already had the Oak Park Jigs?


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Al go to 3D Woodworking Store - Woodworker's Resource and order the "Dovetail Template Master" set up and follow the instructions that come in the box.

You will be able to make a jig that will do the following wood joints,

1/2 blind dove tail
thru dovetail
box joint
angled thru dove tail

the whole set up is $84.99 + shipping this includes 2 whiteside router bits

and can be used w/ a table router or hand held router
by cutting out multiple of this template into 3/4"
Birch Plywood i was able to make dove tail's end to
a 24" wide pieces of glued up boards for making a 
blanket chest for my grand daughters room.

Dave


----------

